
StateFace: A font you can use when you want tiny state shapes as design elements - pajtai
http://propublica.github.io/stateface/
======
jlarocco
This is over-engineering to use a specific technology even when it makes no
sense what-so-ever.

A bunch of small image files would have been easier to implement and easier to
use, and wouldn't require a stupid letter -> state mapping like this has. <img
src="new_york.svg"/> is obviously New York - <span class="state-font">h</span>
is not.

~~~
paulsmith
There is an alternate stylesheet that uses more semantic class names and
allows for replacing text, so literal state names and abbreviations can be
used in the markup.
[http://propublica.github.io/stateface/reference/cssclass.htm...](http://propublica.github.io/stateface/reference/cssclass.html)

------
moron4hire
This sort of thing, minus the propensity for screwing up screen-reader
progeams, is what SVG is for. Normally, I wouldn't complain about someone's
project like this, but we as an industry really need to start treating the
handicapped better.

~~~
lanna
You are assuming the Web as the only medium. Content is also produced for
other media, such as print.

~~~
moron4hire
It's a pretty good assumption, considering this is implemented in techs that
are almost exclusively used on the Web and not in print. Regardless, SVG works
in print, too. We have moved way past the period where printing required
physically movable type.

I mean, they even went so far as to create an SVG _font_. Why bother going
through all that? Just make them icons.

------
loktarogar
american states

